# Programmable Thermostat on Pellet Stove



## tableten (Dec 7, 2010)

WallyB said:


> I have a Quadrafire Castille pellet stove that is controllable by a basic thermostat they provided. It doesn't provide any voltage to the stove; it's just an on/off relay. I want to replace it with a basic programmable thermostat and I've bought a Honeywell RTH221 for that purpose. However, no schematic is provided (including online) and the instructions only lead me through connecting previous wires from an old unit. I don't really have that since this is a new install, so can anyone tell me which connections in the Honeywell will provide the basic relay function?


Red Wire > RC (Jumped to RH)
Yellow Wire > Y
Green Wire > G
White Wire > W
Orange Wire > O
Blue Wire > B
There are also a brown wire and a black wire not used coming out of the wall.

The new honeywell has the following connections:

Conventional --- HP
C --- C 
G --- G
Y --- Y
W --- O/B
RC (jumped to R) --- RC (jumped to R)
R --- R
W2 --- AUX
Y2 --- E
--- L


----------

